# EPSON L210 does not print color



## jayalal

i have installed a brand new epson L210 printer on XP computer and having problem to print in color. It print well in black. All tanks newly filled.
Printing preferences is set to color. When set to grey scale setting, it print all color text in black/grey scale. 
non of the colors print.
Tried with driver on CD came with printer. same result. 
downloaded drivers from epson site and reinstalled. Still same.
Any suggestions resolve this issue..?


----------



## JimE

What happens when you perform a test print in the printer setup? The test print has color on it. You can also print a test pattern in the printer drivers/software.


----------



## chrismobies

have the same issue but mine is worst. it's printer in black but with horizontal lines, it's not clear. I have done all the possible TS, but nothing worked. any reply about this issue will really be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## pip22

chrismobies, I believe you have a bad blockage of dried-up ink in the printhead if it's not a new printer. Epson's are particularly prone to blockages if not used every day to print something in full colour.

Remove all the cartridges. Remove the print head and leave it to soak in hot, soapy water (not boiling water as it may deform the plastic). Rinse it thoroughly and leave it to dry overnight.


----------



## faiz33

jayalal said:


> i have installed a brand new epson L210 printer on XP computer and having problem to print in color. It print well in black. All tanks newly filled.
> Printing preferences is set to color. When set to grey scale setting, it print all color text in black/grey scale.
> non of the colors print.
> Tried with driver on CD came with printer. same result.
> downloaded drivers from epson site and reinstalled. Still same.
> Any suggestions resolve this issue..?


EPSON L210 does not print color

px660 dont recogniz ink


----------



## John_333

If your printer has been updated from epson server - it will not recognize now third party cartridges.
To fix this - you have to make printers firmware downgrade.


----------



## monika rathore

pip22 said:


> chrismobies, I believe you have a bad blockage of dried-up ink in the printhead if it's not a new printer. Epson's are particularly prone to blockages if not used every day to print something in full colour.
> 
> Remove all the cartridges. Remove the print head and leave it to soak in hot, soapy water (not boiling water as it may deform the plastic). Rinse it thoroughly and leave it to dry overnight.


pip22,please help me..


----------



## koala

Hi monika rathore, welcome to TSF

This thread is from 2012. If you still need help, please start a new thread in the Printer Support forum, giving full details of your problem.


----------



## oskevee

jayalal said:


> i have installed a brand new epson L210 printer on XP computer and having problem to print in color. It print well in black. All tanks newly filled.
> Printing preferences is set to color. When set to grey scale setting, it print all color text in black/grey scale.
> non of the colors print.
> Tried with driver on CD came with printer. same result.
> downloaded drivers from epson site and reinstalled. Still same.
> Any suggestions resolve this issue..?


i tried this and it worked for me 
Go to comtrol panel and select view devices and printers then select ur pinter 
right click on the printer and choose printing preferences 
navigate to maintenanace and choose the power ink flushing 
it should work now


----------



## AngelaWright

You need to make sure that the settings in your application are appropriate for color printing.


----------

